# For Lizzysfishies



## Fuguman (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Lizzysfishies,

I couldn't attach pics to PM so here they are:









First pic are regular cherry and the second are redder cherry


----------



## Lizzysfishies (Apr 10, 2016)

The first picture isn't showing up but I am liking the photo that is showing up! I'll pm you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

